# Migrating Micro Chip?



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Has anyone had a micro chip migrate to the rib cage area and if so could you see it through the skin?

I am not sure if the dog has a cyst or if its his micro chip that moved..

You can kind of see it in these pictures..










see the circle dot


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Doesn't really look like a microchip, but it could be.



> Potential Microchipping Problems
> 
> Pet microchips are inserted underneath your pet's skin right between his shoulder blades.
> 
> ...


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I mooshed on it and have been and thats kind of what it feels like, do you know if they can get tissue growing around it? Like how sometimes foreign objects get encased in scar tissue typed stuff?

Idk what it is, I felt all over for his mirco chip and havnt felt anything else that could be it.. 

If I didnt have to deal with numerous other dogs and the possibility of him getting sick Id take him down the street to the humane society and have them scan him but that place is gross lol..


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Well I mooshed on it and have been and thats kind of what it feels like, do you know if they can get tissue growing around it? Like how sometimes foreign objects get encased in scar tissue typed stuff?
> 
> Idk what it is, I felt all over for his mirco chip and havnt felt anything else that could be it..
> 
> If I didnt have to deal with numerous other dogs and the possibility of him getting sick Id take him down the street to the humane society and have them scan him but that place is gross lol..


Check if you have any places like Pet Vaccinations | Mobile Vet Clinics | VIP PetCare near you, they come to a local pet store and do every vaccination/microchipping and can also scan your dog.

I think scar tissue surrounds the microchip so I'd assume tissue would grow around it, but a migrating microchip won't cause any problems since most places scan the entire dog to for a chip if your dog were to get picked up.

How old was he when he was scanned? and I've heard of vets doing scans for free.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Corey209 said:


> Check if you have any places like Pet Vaccinations | Mobile Vet Clinics | VIP PetCare near you, they come to a local pet store and do every vaccination/microchipping and can also scan your dog.
> 
> I think scar tissue surrounds the microchip so I'd assume tissue would grow around it, but a migrating microchip won't cause any problems since most places scan the entire dog to for a chip if your dog were to get picked up.
> 
> How old was he when he was scanned? and I've heard of vets doing scans for free.


Well the humane society is less than a block from my house, not even a 5min walk.. I might go down there today, really early this morning and see if they could scan him and drop off an application.. they should do it for free, I dont see why they wouldnt. I just hate dealing with idiot people and their dogs.

Yea it moving doesnt bother me, they scan the whole dog normally now its just an odd bump on him that has me curious.

It was at least a year ago when I got it put in, they scanned it then. He hasnt been to a vet since so its not ever been checked if it moved or not.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Well the humane society is less than a block from my house, not even a 5min walk.. I might go down there today, really early this morning and see if they could scan him and drop off an application.. they should do it for free, I dont see why they wouldnt. I just hate dealing with idiot people and their dogs.
> 
> Yea it moving doesnt bother me, they scan the whole dog normally now its just an odd bump on him that has me curious.
> 
> It was at least a year ago when I got it put in, they scanned it then. He hasnt been to a vet since so its not ever been checked if it moved or not.


I've been reading to wait at least until 8 months so that it doesn't move, I think I'm going to go next Saturday to get my dog scanned to see if it's still where they injected. I'm thinking I may get my dogs inner thigh tattoo'd for permanent identification.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

That would be a good idea honestly. I have tossed the idea around before, its not a terrible idea when you think about it.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


> That would be a good idea honestly. I have tossed the idea around before, its not a terrible idea when you think about it.


I remember reading breeders did it for their stock and I'm not sure what I'd put though, the first few numbers of my dogs microchip ID?


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Im not really sure, I read something on it not too long ago and it was all because a lady found a dog with a tattoo and was trying to get it back to the owner.. 

I also know a lot of breeders do it still but I cant for the life of me remember how you set everything up so if the dog does get found it can be given back.. there has to be a database or something youd think


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i can feel the microchip in it's original place on my dog. check your boy between the shoulder blades. if it's missing, you have a runner.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea I dont feel anything in between his shoulder blades.. lol


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I heard it's rare for the micro chip to move but it has happened. I have mine read every time he goes to the vet but I have OCD lol. The only time I heard of having a dog tattooed when that guy went to trial for abuse for tattooing his dog (most likely excessive)a few years back.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

speaking of microchips (I hope thats all it is for your boy Pookie) but not every reader can read every chip. And if you don't renew your information every year its not going to be in the system. My vet didn't tell me I needed to do that each year or that not all readers can read all chips, they gave me the impression that once chipped I would be fine. Just wanted to mention in case the place didn't let you all know that either...


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

PerfectPit said:


> I heard it's rare for the micro chip to move but it has happened. I have mine read every time he goes to the vet but I have OCD lol. The only time I heard of having a dog tattooed when that guy went to trial for abuse for tattooing his dog (most likely excessive)a few years back.


I thought migrating chips was rather common, but idk. I only got him chipped because my ex and his family would always let him out in an unsecured front yard when I wasnt around and I wanted to make sure he had something always on him just in case. Now that he is with me and the ex is gone its not too terribly important he has the chip, because he is always contained 100%. Its just odd he has that little lump. If I moosh on it, it does feel like a chip so idk. I dont go to the vet or anywhere like that often so when I get around to it Ill have them scan him. 
I know which one you are talking about and imo, its dumb they even said anything about it, the dog was under anesthesia and its his dog, but whatevs lol
I know lots of kennels and some rescues do it but I dont know anyone personally that has.



ames said:


> speaking of microchips (I hope thats all it is for your boy Pookie) but not every reader can read every chip. And if you don't renew your information every year its not going to be in the system. My vet didn't tell me I needed to do that each year or that not all readers can read all chips, they gave me the impression that once chipped I would be fine. Just wanted to mention in case the place didn't let you all know that either...


I read the packet that came with his and it says to make sure you update your info if you move but that it doesnt need to be renewed every year, but idk I do need to update the info on it though lol. 
I didnt know not all readers could read the chips though, thats kind of stupid..


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

ames said:


> speaking of microchips (I hope thats all it is for your boy Pookie) but not every reader can read every chip. And if you don't renew your information every year its not going to be in the system. My vet didn't tell me I needed to do that each year or that not all readers can read all chips, they gave me the impression that once chipped I would be fine. Just wanted to mention in case the place didn't let you all know that either...


Mine doesn't have to be renewed every year. So I think that's only in some places.

I can't even tell Cain has his. I can't feel it or anything. But I just have to update information for him if something changed.

And in regards to tattoos, he has two little green lines on him from his neuter that they put.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

mccoypitbulls said:


> look into how they keep track of ferrits in the usa - lol
> they put three small dots in the ear, which dont harm anything.
> I think that dude straight tatted up his dog - like full sleeves ..lol
> Cant believe its moving around, but anything can happen, it will - happens to me all the time.
> Hope you get it figured out


It wasnt a sleeve lol it was a tattoo on the belly area. Again like I said, dog was sedated and who cares lol its his dog to do as he pleases with, so long as she was sedate, aint my business. 









Well I noticed it a while ago and it hasnt moved anymore so hopefully it stay there lol


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Too bad that tattoo looks terrible, but I don't see the problem with tattooing your animal especially if the dog is under anesthesia...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Pea has an avid chip from the shelter I don't think I pay any monthly fees but I do have to pay 6 bucks to update my info and like 20 to change ownership she's got a lump on her side I just called it a fatty tumor

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think branding and tattoos like that are not cool. But that's cause I was burned in the past and that hurts. I wouldn't like anything to have the feeling. I know they're cows or dogs I just dot are the reasoning. But I dont have a thousands to keep track of. I don't know why I feel the earring identification better but hole over burn for my cows lol.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> Pea has an avid chip from the shelter I don't think I pay any monthly fees but I do have to pay 6 bucks to update my info and like 20 to change ownership she's got a lump on her side I just called it a fatty tumor
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It may not be, we thought Loki had a lipoma (fatty tumor) but after removal and biopsy it turned out it was a mast cell tumor, cancerous. Mast cells are sneaky, they don't always look "bad". I would keep an eye on any unusual mass and get it checked out of it changes significantly.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

pookie! said:


> It wasnt a sleeve lol it was a tattoo on the belly area. Again like I said, dog was sedated and who cares lol its his dog to do as he pleases with, so long as she was sedate, aint my business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy is in NC. People got all sorts of riled up over that.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

mccoypitbulls said:


> I also thinking last night on how they brand cattle on the range. What are your thoughts or feelings on that?


I dont mind it at all. There are bigger things in life to worry about than how a person keeps track of their property.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Carriana said:


> It may not be, we thought Loki had a lipoma (fatty tumor) but after removal and biopsy it turned out it was a mast cell tumor, cancerous. Mast cells are sneaky, they don't always look "bad". I would keep an eye on any unusual mass and get it checked out of it changes significantly.


I think it had something to do with the micro chip cause it just about disappeared

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

